# Marine Corps Emblem



## RPM (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not sure where I should post this, so I'll try here.

One of my coworkers was in the Marines prior to coming to our company.  She has requested that I make a pen for a special friend that is still in the Corp.  She would like the emblem (anchor, globe and eagle) laser engraved on it.  Do any of you have, or know of a good source for, the art work in a format that would suitable for such an application?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## guts (Dec 1, 2005)

rpm,i don't know but you can be sure someone on here does.i will be watching this with an eagle eye because i was in the U.S.M.C. for four years,but that was a long time ago,good luck.bill.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Dec 1, 2005)

Richard, your post does not clarify if you are wanting someone to do the engraving or if you need the art work so that you can engrave itself.  If you want an engraver (who prob has access to the art work, there are several here, http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com & writtenthings.com are 2 off the top of my head.  
If you are doing the engraving yourself and just need art, then try a google search for marine corps clipart.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ken Nelson already had the appropriate logo.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 1, 2005)

Richard,
I recently did a pen for someone that wanted the same marine logo. I may have it on file to send you. I had my engraver put it on a maple box due to the detail and its size. Not sure how it will look the size it would have to be on a pen.
Let me know if you want it. Better yet hold on a second and I'll upload it so that I can put it in this post.....


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 1, 2005)

How's this?



<br />

Or this one... actually used on apparel.



<br />


----------



## RPM (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, this is just what I was looking for.  I am going to have Ken do the engraving.  It didn't occur to me to check with him to see if he already had the art work.  In any case, one of these will do the trick.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 1, 2005)

You could also offer a bottle stopper to match the pen.  BB has some captured cabochon blanks with several different emblems http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Captured_Cabochon_Bottle_Stopper_Blocks.htm


----------



## jenamison (Dec 1, 2005)

Just so you know, we do laser engraving also...Jen


----------



## bmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Richard,
Be sure to post a picture of the pen if you get it done. A good friend of mine has a son in the Marines and I would like to know how a pen would look ingraved with the logo. His son recently made Sgt. and I would like to make a pen for his son as a gift.

Bobby 
Louisiana


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 5, 2005)

Semper Fi...





And Semper Fi again...


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ed, are those engraved, or are the 3D pieces cast in the acrylic?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim, both are 3-D. The gold is an enlisted dress blues collar insignia and the black is for khaki or greens, both encapsulated in EPR...Ed's Polyester Resin.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2005)

I THOUGHT that's what they were!  Very cool!


----------

